# What to use for lubrication?



## bdgsmoke (Dec 21, 2007)

I have a five pound sausage stuffer that I have recently cleaned. I plan to use it again this weekend. What do you suggest I use for lube on the piston and o-ring?


----------



## goat (Dec 21, 2007)

I would use Pam, or some food grade cooking oil.


----------



## goat (Dec 21, 2007)

You are correct about that vegetable oil gumming up.  That is why I do not use it to oil down my dutch ovens.


----------



## pgeobc (Dec 21, 2007)

It may not be as big a deal as one would think. First is that the rig will pick up some fat from the meat when the hopper is loaded and that may be enough.

Failing that, the cooking oil mentioned above, is not too bad of an idea.

Grinders and stuffers can be lubricated with FDA-certified food-grade silicone spray lube, too. That is available from The Sausagemaker. I use it on my grinder and some places on my stuffer, but the stuffer seems not to need much help.


----------



## richtee (Dec 21, 2007)

I like my meat without silicone. Eh, so I'm old fashioned.


----------



## pitrow (Dec 21, 2007)

I would think that even olive oil would go rancid after a while. I'd probably think about using a mineral oil, like what they use for cutting boards.


----------



## desertlites (Dec 21, 2007)

just a touch of mineral oil does it-rub where needed


----------



## jamesb (Dec 21, 2007)

I use Crisco vegetable shortening...

James.


----------



## peculiarmike (Dec 21, 2007)

Need to find some food grade grease. It is white and perfectly safe to use with food prep. equipment, that is what it is made for.


----------



## devolutionist (Dec 21, 2007)

I believe that the food grade silicone that Pgeobc mentions and food grade grease are the same thing, aren't they?


----------



## mavadakin (Dec 21, 2007)

At Sara Lee We Use This Alot..comes In Sevral Forms Tube Or Squeeze Container....just Punch In Food Grade Grease In Your Browser..its There.


----------



## linescum (Dec 21, 2007)

Believe it or not WD 40  was developed as a food grade lubricant.. works well as a fish attrctant too


----------

